# For those with AC what temp do you set it to?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

For me I'm set at 27C right now which is about what the upstairs is tho my room seems to be about +3-4C as I have an east facing room. My ground floor is something like 25C and the basement is about 22C.

What's everyone elses setting?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Mines set at 26. Well, actually, 79f cuz my brain works in farenheit...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

carmenh said:


> Mines set at 26. Well, actually, 79f cuz my brain works in farenheit...


Hehe.. I guess too much fish keeping makes you think in F as most sites all talk in F for temps.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

That and I'm an old yankee 



AquaNeko said:


> Hehe.. I guess too much fish keeping makes you think in F as most sites all talk in F for temps.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine varies between 26 and 28 degrees. Celsius that is.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

sometimes 22-26 depending on weather lol. averaging 24-25 though.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea Mine sits at 25, and on energy saver


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

25C on the weekdays and 24C on the weekends.

I usually close most of my vents in the 1st floor and only leave living room and kitchen vent open. This force all the AC up into my 2nd floor where it's hotter because of the roof. I might just install another big-whrilly on the roof to vent those heat out.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

mine is on a sched, but basically it keeps the house at 24.5-25.5 when people are home, and around 27 when no one is home.

And Zebra: I never thought about the vent situation, good idea. I should try that. Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Usually 23 - 25 C. Anywhere above 26C and the reef starts to creep up past 81F.

Although I do like to blast it and have it at 21 when doing aquarium maintenance


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

We were running without a central air conditioner until the install yesterday. My wife and I both have health issues and don't do well in the heat, humidity, haze and smog that prevails in this concrete jungle during the summer.

The installers originally set the thermostat at 21C just to check the new unit and high-efficiency furnace. It dropped the temperature and humidity very fast. I think it took approximately 3 hours. We now have it set at 24C and that temperature seems to remain constant throughout the entire house.

We're doing much better now especially after enduring the heat wave last week


----------

